
Ask HN: Do Coursera or Udacity certifications help for getting a job? - alexandru88
I am wondering how much do the Coursera or Udacity certifications help to get a job in tech.<p>Do these certifications really count in the CV ?
======
speakfrankly
any employer of worth would rather take a candidate that takes pride in their
own self education and development rather than expecting the employer to foot
the bill for career development. If a candidate can show they have learnt and
can apply that knowledge, irrespective of how they gained that knowledge
(whether it is a university degree, IT training or coursera) I personally try
and do a coursera every few months to keep up with my own personal development
program.

~~~
rajeshmr
> any employer of worth would rather take a candidate that takes pride in
> their own self education and development rather than expecting the employer
> to foot the bill for career development.

well said, on top of it - you would be at the mercy of your immediate manager
to approve the bills for career development - which honestly could take you
ages considering the typical budget constraints at larger corporations. Its
better to take your career development in your own hands and do it for your
own sake rather than for getting jobs etc.

Good employers will eventually see the value of what you are doing.

------
erikig
They do in my case.

I've been interviewing junior fintech dev candidates in the South Florida area
and I've found that the candidates that have Udemy, Udacity or Coursera
certificates are a better fit for our start up and showed a lot more
initiative at tasks than those who didn't.

------
matbram
I was wondering this as well. I doubt they carry any weight to be honest.

If you want a program that will give you certifications, you may have a better
chance of going with
Udacity([https://www.udacity.com/](https://www.udacity.com/)) instead.

Hope this helps.

